# Added a kick stand to my deer cart



## OldMachinist (Nov 17, 2013)

I normally hunt close enough to home that I just haul the deer in and hang it to field dress it but if I need to do it in the woods I like to do it on the cart. It gets it up off the ground so you're not hunched over or kneeling in the mess. I do the cutting with the deer on it's back in the cart then strap the head end down, lift the handle end and dump the waste. In the past I would strap one end of the cart to a tree so it sat some what level but I've been wanting to add a kick stand to do that. So I finally got around to doing it this year.




It folds down and pins in place for traveling.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 17, 2013)

Great idea!  I have to do that for my Dad!   


Bernie


----------



## Spirit20 (Dec 6, 2013)

I carry a small home made block & tackle (small one). Then hang the deer right there it does not smell as bad & things just fall out when cut.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Dec 29, 2013)

Block and tackle are harder to use in the desert. No trees. We build tripods. I do like the cart though. Add thorn proof tires........


----------

